# More Twisted Medical Transcripts From Hospitals .



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

How about :

Despite treatment , the patient improved .
The patient has pain after intercourse in his chest .
Patient is a prime rib .
The patient said she was too sick to be hospitalized and said she would return when she felt better .
Very close veins .
Patient slipped on the porch when she went out to feed the brids and broke her ankle .
The brids were not injured .
The patient was placed under the microscope .
The barium enema on the phone was within normal limits .
The patient is here with a rash which I sent to Dr. Smith .
Rectal exam revealed a normal sized thyroid .
While in the emergency room, she was examined and X-rated .
The patient was to have a bowel resection , but took a job as a stock broker instead .
The patient lives with his mother , father , and a pet turtle which is currently enrolled in day care
three days a week .
She stated that she had been constipated until 1989 when she got a divorce .
The lab test indicated abnormal lover function .



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

This is why i do not trust doctors not saying they are all bad but i rather not rely on them to much.I just eat nasty green food.


----------

